# Anybody use a baitcast?



## carrcreekcaller (Oct 18, 2007)

We're looking to do some major upgrading from the old resale shop $1 zebco 202's, & 33's. Looking for rod and reel combos that the whole family (youngest is 5 going on 20) can use. We mostly panfish/crappie fish, have wet a line a time or two for whitebass, and have a spot we are thinking of trying below a nearby dam that might hold some sauger and possible a walleye. I think the change over to some better reels might be easiest for the 4 kids if we go to a baitcast, I think momma and I would prefer the simplicity as well.

Everyone is running specials right now, and we were looking at some medium weight rods, about 6' - 6.5' with the Diawa Strikeforce reels(would really prefer only 6-8# test line). 
1. Do you think we would be way too overgunned with this combo, and missing out on most of the walleye bites we manage to get?

2. *Something else out there you'all would think is better? * 99% of our fishing will be for hybred bluegill and redear. Looking two buy about 8 new combos and don't want to spend over about $75/unit. Really want this investment to last forever, the plastic gears in the 202's, 22's are not holding up. We are also considering the Bass Pro MegaCast 6'combo, and the Pflueger Echelon/Bass Pro's PowerPlus Graphite rod. Market seems to target all the bucketmouth fisherman been a little tougher to find panfish equip.

3. What rod/reel combo's line weights are you'all using and how satisfied are you?

Thanks, CCC.


----------



## SouthDakotaWalleyes (Mar 22, 2011)

Here's a good resource for you. Goes through a lot of pros/cons, what type of fishing, etc.

http://www.southdakotawalleyes.com/rods-and-reels


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Not a baitcast, go spinning. Very difficult to cast lightweight rigs with bait cast. Also hard to learn without a bridsnest.


----------

